# Buggies in my areaway



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any dense shrubs in that shaded area? Mosquitoes love to stay within those in daylight hours especially during windy conditions.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Fairview said:


> Is there any dense shrubs in that shaded area? Mosquitoes love to stay within those in daylight hours especially during windy conditions.


there's a decent sized japonica about 5 to 10 feet away?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bug zapper ?


----------

